# Coachmen Freelander 21QB



## DanMichSr (Jan 15, 2011)

My wife and I just ordered the subject RV.  We live in a little town about 60 miles north of Bangor, Maine.  It will be here in 4 to 6 weeks.  We have never had a RV and never have sat in one except at a dealers and have no idea what to expect.  She is 67 and I'm 69 and we both ride a Honda GL1800 Trike so were very active but getting to the point where we want to move around the country.  If anyone has any special thoughts about this vehicle or knows of some good reading material that would be very helpful.  Thank you very much for your time.  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Welcome DanMichSr!  We looked at the Coachman Freelander when we were shopping for our RV.  The ones we looked at were all very nice and seemed to be well built.  

Unfortunately, we did not buy the Freelander so we cannot give you any help on the pros and cons of this particular model but we sincerely hope you enjoy your new RV and have many years of wonderful travel in the future!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Welcome to the forum and congratulation on the new rv Daniel.  No pro or cons on the Freelander so keep us posted.


----------



## DanMichSr (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

We had a call from the dealer today saying that the RV will be in the middle of next week 1/26/2011 he thinks.  About all we want to do right now is bring it home and set it in the yard and wait for better weather to give it a shakedown cruise.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

as Nash has stated welcome to the forum. I know your anticipation of your new RV. We wish you happy days of traveling and seeing this beautiful country of ours. Don't be a stranger on here, post back any questions you may have now are in the future.


----------



## DanMichSr (Jan 21, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

I know we will have tons of questions and will probably need to have them answered as we are on the go.  One of the things we talked about was how we were going to see some attractions if we didn't toe anything behind our 23.8' Freelander.  As an example, we have been to Niagara Falls before but wanted to go again this summer.  The campground would be lets say 7 to 10 miles away.  Do you think some of those types of campground have shuttle services ?  Or could you just take the rv and drive to the falls and then when done for the day drive back to the campground.  We sure are interested in the Yellowstone/Grand Canyon area also


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

I do believe that you will not have any problem with your RV .But as you make your reservation at the camp ground that is one question you should ask about. Now the Grand canyon and Yellowstone is a great place to go and I have seem some large RV parked in the parking lot, once again I see no problem with you driving your RV there. Just enjoy the time you have


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Dan you should have no problems at Yellowstone or The Grand Canyon with your 23.8 Freelander. There could be places at both that you would not want to take your rv so ck first at welcome stations. You still may want to ck into a very small and light toad to tag alone with you. I know a lot of places we like to see or off the beaten paths so a toad is a must have for us. We have a 4 wheel drive chevy tracker but they quit making them in 04. Not familar with the Freelander engine or chassis as to if it can handle a toad.


----------



## thomasamski (Jan 30, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

The Freelander is tops in my book. We bought one last July and already put 14,000 on it. The only trouble thus far was a faulty XM Radio antenna the dealership installed and a flat tire caused by a bad tire extender. Try to find a maintenance shop nearby, but stay away from dealerships. Their services leaves much to be desired and the prices are way too high.


----------



## DanMichSr (Jan 30, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QBC

We received our 21QB Thursday 1/27/2011.  The dealer gave us a nice 2 hour run down of what to expect and how things worked.  I know there will be allot of other questions as time goes on.  I was a little nervous driving through heavy traffic to get it home but managed ok.  The wife drove our car back.  I have to bring it back to the dealers for two problems we encountered.  My driveway is on a slope and I drove the RV into driveway and shut the motor off and got out and we heard the click, click, click "Never Ending" but sometimes skipped a beat.  The sound was coming from generator compartment "Onan".  I opened it up and the red light was blinking.  This was probably doing this from the time I left the dealership but couldn't hear it in the cab with the motor running.  This went on for another 20 mins and I decided to put it on more level ground and see if it stopped but that didn't work.  Now it's been over an hour and finally got in touch with a service tech person and he had me disconnect the big plug to the left of the generator that contained all white wires on the left and multi colored on the right.  I pulled that connection apart and the clicking stopped.  During this time the generator wouldn't start but once I disconnected it started nice.  The battery showed a full charge also.  When I drive into my driveway the motor end is higher than the back also.  So now I'm waiting for Tues to take it back so they can look at it.  Oh and it didn't matter about the batter disconnect switch inside the RV as it still kept clicking.

The other problem which probably is a natural thing that I might have finally figured out.  Of course it's winterized and we took the RV out for a shot ride and this time I backed it into the drive way.  My Son noticed a pink liquid coming from the LP gas compartment and it was all over and froze to the lp gas tank.  Finally I got a flashlight and got underneath and notice there are a couple of drain hoses above the tank and I think because of the angle of the RV it was draining back through and just dripping out.  I couldn't figure out why it was froze though but must have had more water than antifreeze if that is what they used.

The ride back was great and allot better than I expected and being very cold outside it was very warm inside as the engine heater does a great job.  Just a quick check using the mile markers on the 95 and the digital readout I figured I was getting about 10+ miles per gallon.


----------



## LEN (Jan 30, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Welcome and congrats, Spend sone time in the RV before you go back and check everything you can that is not winterized for function. Doors drawers lights shades windows vents, anything you can turn crank or has a switch. Make a list and have the dealer do what is on that list. As to the anitfreeze it is made to at very low temps to gel and appear to freeze but it does not expand like water so no water pipe cracks. As to a toad get a small trailer and tow the trike might be an option.              IN Indio our third week from home 74 degrees by the pool.

LEN


----------



## DanMichSr (Feb 1, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Well back from the dealers and the roads are awful.  The anti freeze was leaking out because they left a valve open under the sink behind a draw.  There were three and one was left open.  So that was good to find that out.

The generator, he worked on that for about 1/2 hour and said he found the problem with a bare wire and he said he fixed it.  Now the dealer is 70 miles away from me and when I got home the same click click click and the red light was on again.  It never stops but does vary a little in its beat.  I unplugged the connection again and plugged it back in and it stopped.  I disconnect it again because I was afraid at some point during the evening it might start up again and I wouldn't hear it.  They did fill up my tank with gas for the trip down.  The tech man said he would call the factory and get back to me.

I had a dentist appointment after I left the dealers and the wife was going to wait outside in the cab so I started the furnace.  I stuck around for 10 mins before I went in and just as I was leaving to go get my tooth fixed the smoke detector went off.  I pulled the battery and shut the furnace down.  I told the wife it was new and probably just needed to burn off a little oil.  Yikes I'll have to check that out for sure.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Welcome to the wonderful world of buying a new rv Dan.  Don't get discouraged.  Most all new rvs have bugs that have to be worked out,  Just a shame the dealer is 70 miles away but he seems to be doing what's right by filling the tank.  Hit the kill button on the gen with it not running to see if the clicking stops and report back.


----------



## DanMichSr (Feb 2, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

It's funny about the clicking as nothing I shut off seems to stop it.  Nothing happens when I push the Start/Stop switch.  The sound seems to be coming from the left side and have no idea of the mechanics to the thing except it sounds like it isn't coming from inside the green generator but from the left of it that feeds into the generator.  Maybe circuit panel I can see or a selenoid.  It's  round silver.  The manual said it was dangerous to do anything unless I was sure of what I was doing and I sure don't.  I asked the question to the Onan tek support and they said to have the dealer check it out and if they couldn't to have them call.  Of course that was the right answer.  So I'm looking out my window and have two feet of snow in my driveway and three feet in front of the RV so I guess I'm not in any hurry at the moment and maybe the dealer will get back to me soon.  I did run the furnace today and it warmed up the RV nicely and the smoke detector didn't go off.   I had my son with me the other day when it did go off and he smokes but outside the rv.  He was sitting under the detector and my wife and I could smell the odor  in his clothes and maybe the detector could also.   Well I hope I get everything fixed and will report back one last time when everything is fixed.  Thanks everyone.  PS: The I95 was posted to 45 mph the other day and the roads wern't that great but did keep it at 45 and noticed according to the instrument panel that I was getting about 12.5 mpg and then at 50 12mpg and 60 11.5 and 65 at 11mpg...  Was just curious and it doesn't matter because when I'm ready to go that isn't going to sway me at all.


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Clicking sound maybe the electric fuel pump for the gen.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Could be the relay clicking that energizy the punp but shouldn't be doing it unless the switch or wires are shorted.  Is the red light on the start/stop switch?  Sounds like the prime portion on the switch is trying to make up.  All just guessing and hope the roads clear up so you can get it back to the dealer.  At least you will be getting some driving experience in the new rv :laugh:


----------



## DanMichSr (Feb 3, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Yes the red light is on and doesn't do anything when I push it to on or off it just keeps clicking away.  But when I disconnnect the plug I've talked about it will start nice and run good.  I read the manual that came with it and would have thought the service man at the dealers could have thought it was giving me a code signal for the problem.  Like I said it wasn't a steady click click click etc as it did have a rhythm to it some times.  I won't be able to check it again until they call me back to the garage but I'll connect it again when I leave and hopefully it will be doing it when I get there.   I do think now that it was saying something with the clicks like 4 clicks pause eight clicks or some other combination but never gave it much thought at the time and again maybe that thinking is all wet also.  I'll post when I find out.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

That does sound like it's giving the codes for gen failure Dan.   Did the generator shut down before you cut it off or have you had it running?


----------



## DanMichSr (Feb 3, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Both times that this has happened was when the generator wasn't running and hadn't been running.  And I have tried the ONAN generator prior to this both inside and out and the generator works fine and still does once I disconnect and reconnect.  

The sequence both times was when it was in the dealers garage bay with nothing running "no clicking" and we just got into the vehicle and went to gas up a mile away "no clicking".  I shut down the Chevy Motor and filled up with gas and started up "no clicking" and drove my 70 miles home and when I shut down at the house it was clicking at that time and had no way of knowing if it was clicking all 70 miles or not just noticed it when I drove into the driveway at home.  As of tonight I still have no word from the dealer but no hurry as he can have as much time as he wants to find the right answer.

The start stop switch doesn't do a thing when it's clicking but didn't try holding the stop button for an extended period of time, like say 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Daniel, Have you called Coachmen to ask them if there is a closer place you could have your work done and still be under warranty by Coachmen?  Or if you are sure the problem is with the generator call Onan and ask them if there is a closer place?

When I bought my first brand new motor home it took me about 6 months to figure out that their shop was a total waste of time.  After several phone call to Coachmen they found me another shop.

Took the new shop two days to do what the Coachmen dealer never could/would do.  Just a thought.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Hate to break the news to everyone....the "old Coachman" does not exist....Coachman was bought by Forest River a couple of years ago....


----------



## Triple E (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

So,,,,is that good news or bad news?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

All I am gonna say on the matter......................


----------



## Bal-D (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB


----------



## DanMichSr (Feb 9, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

This should finish up my problem with the generator on my 2011 CoachmEn Freelander 21QBC.  I brought it back to the dealer today and they found the wire that was causing the problem.  There was nothing wrong with the generator itself but the wires leading into it.  They took pictures before they cut it out and then after it was out.  They contacted Forest River Inc. and the same person I and the dealer have talked with will make sure that never happens again on the production line.  Forest River will send a gas card to the dealer and they will forward it to me.  I am very satisfied with the way I was treated both at the dealers and also with Forest River (Thank you Warren B.)


----------



## akjimny (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Dan - Glad you got your generator problem fixed.  Now, back to your questions about campgrounds, why not get a cargo trailer and tow your Gold Wing Trike?  That way you would have something to get around on while camped without having to "roll the home" as it were.

The few places I've gone sightseeing had parking adequate for the motorhome, but I've never run across any campgrounds with shuttle service.  But, then again, I've never stayed in any of those high end campgrounds.  Too cheap.  Maybe other folks will have more info.  Post back and keep us informed.


----------



## DanMichSr (Feb 10, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Thanks Jim, we will buy a trailer to haul the trike but it will be next year I guess.  Now back to the Generator one last time.  After they said it was all fixed I got home and was checking things out and wondered why the microwave wouldn't run with the generator running.  I figured it had to be on a shore line but then again I check the recepticles inside the rv and none of them had any power with the generator running.  To make a long story short.  When the RV's come into the dealers the power cord that connects to a shore line is plugged into the plug in the box on the outside of the rv.  They unplugged it at the dealers and never plugged it back in again.  I had no idea being a first time rv'er that it was supposed to be plugged in.  So back down again and another 140 miles round trip and they found that they didn't plug it in.  This time they wouldn't cover for the gas even though I said it was because they didn't explain about the plug and that they never plugged it back in after they did the original service.  All works now Air/Micro/Furnace/GasStove/ and I assume that the frig will be ok.  I have the LP turned off now but it looks like it will run and will wait until the temp get a little warmer outside and try it out.  I've tried to do allot of reading on this site and find that what most people are saying is that there are bugs to work out any new RV.  I'm still getting use to driving it and find no problem with it except to be able to judge the distance when backing up.  It will be better for sure once I can wash it and get the backup cam to stay clean for a day.  It seems that all the road wetness/salt etc coming off the road coats the whole back end.  Again thanks all of you for your help and kind words.  My wife and I will travel around New England this year and next year take a month and go to Wyoming/Arizona or other places in that area for a month and bring the trike.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Well sorry about the return trip Dan but if you had posted that problem here bet you would have got a fix.  Pretty common problem for new rvers.  At least you are taking in in good nature.  Hang in there camping season is just around the corner and at least you will be a "seasoned driver". 


  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Don't feel bad, Dan.  My motorhome spent three days in the shop our first trip out only to discover that was the problem.  Generator worked fine as soon as it was plugged into the transfer box.    

I know what you mean about the backup camera.  Just have to live with it and clean it at every rest stop - and at my age, they come pretty close together, now.

Besides backing, you need to watch out when cornering.  I clipped the rear bumper on a pickup truck when pulling into a parking lot.  Inch further away I would have missed him completely.  Inch closer would have been catastrophic.  

Good luck and post back soon. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

You might want to look at a trailer something like this.  http://www.smarttrailers.com/  Will not jack knife while backing up.


----------



## LEN (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Since your MH is small, think I would look at a covered trailer for the bike with enough room for the Xtra's, camp chairs. BBQ and it will keep the bike nice and clean and dry.

LEN


----------



## Harvey (Apr 3, 2011)

RE: Coachmen Freelander 21QB

Dan My wife an I just prichased a freelander and like you we are newbies to the art of RVing we lived in tents for 35 years Im 63 she is 60 and like you its time for us to enjoy the new camping. Good Luck with you new toy. Oh if you get any tips on how to sanitize the water tank before your first trip let me Know


----------



## Elle (Feb 25, 2012)

My husband & I bought our 21 QB last May and we love it.  I will say we had to work out quite a few things and still need to get some things fixed on it.  We also knew that we'd have to replace the cardboard window treatments soon...well that time is now and I have no idea where to look to get better quality curtains/blinds.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  I know you can get curtains at camping world or any good rv repair shop should be able to get them for you.  Local uphoulsery shop may be able to make them.  Blinds, maybe even might find some at Lowes.  I know you can special order most any size.  Think Big Bilko here on the forum may be able to give you some good info on blinds.


----------

